# Anyone else majoring in Computer Information Systems?



## valley_girl1919 (Jun 18, 2007)

I am starting at a University in the fall working on my bachelors in cis. Is anyone else going to school for this? or working in this field?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i am..not the most computer savy person on the earth but im managing. What kind of classes they have you guys doing?

They got us all over the place with database management, programming, networking...one where you make a system for a business


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm earning a degree in Management Information Systems, which is pretty much the same thing as CIS.


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool

I have a degree in business information systems so I did papers in programming, database design, multimedia, analysis and web development....it was cool.
Now Im doing a diploma in geographic information systems.
So that is my speciality...information systems.
I worked for a software development company for a while too.
Send me a message if you want to chat.


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

I just got my Associate Degree in CIS from a technical college.
I enjoyed doing it but for the job may be......

I let somebody else helps to finish my sentence.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a Information Technology major.


----------



## Laconic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I got my bachelor's in CIS back in '05 and I've been in the industry ever since.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

got my BS in CIS


----------



## turingmachine (Jun 6, 2009)

I did BS and MS in computer science. I have now switched over to health information technology and am trying to cut my teeth in that area.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I hope to study this at some point. Good luck!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm doing Computer Science which has quite a lot in common  IS is not my favourite subject though hehe.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Curious, is there a lot of jobs with a CIS major?


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

@Prodigal Son yes there are a lot of jobs. It is a very similar degree to Computer Science/Engineering, Software Engineering and Management Information Systems.

I am working on my Management Information Systems degree. It is a ton easier than Computer Science here. But the majority is business when I'd like some more technical stuff. Computer Science is all programming.

Computer Engineering is more hardware while Computer Science is more software. Software Engineering is a blend of the two. I love Management Information Systems and am so glad I chose it over the other 3.


----------

